# Teamspeak mit artsdsp/aoss

## py-ro

Hallo,

ich habe nach diversen HOWTO's im Netz veruscht Teamspeak mit anderen Anwendungen zusammen zum laufen zu bringen

Meine Hardware:

Asus A8N-SLI mit AC97 onboard Sound

Sound ansich funtkioniert, andere oss Programme funktionieren zumindest mit aoss

Bei Artsdsp ist dann /dev/dsp belegt, logischerweise von artsd

Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht wo ich noch suchen soll, 2. Soundkarte würde zwar das Problem "behoben", aber das empfinde ich nicht als zufrieden stellend.

Bin für Tipps und Ratschläge dankbar.

MFG

Py

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, jeglich Hilfe war supi. Hab amd64, arts über arts-driver und ne Audigy4.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Artsdsp ist dann /dev/dsp belegt, logischerweise von artsd

 

Du musst einstellen, dass arts alsa benutzen soll, dann ist zumindest dieses Problem weg.

Dazu gehst du im kde-Kontrollzentrum auf Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System, dann auf Hardware und wählst dann bei Select the Audio Device "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" aus.

Leider kenne ich auch keinen Trick, wie man Teamspeak zur Zusammenarbeit mit alsa bringen kann. Wäre aber auch an einer Lösung interessiert.  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Nein, arts ist auf ALSA eingestellt machts aber trotzdem.

Aber danke für die Antwort  :Razz: 

----------

## schmidicom

Hallo habe ebenfalls dieses Problem mit TeamSpeak.

Möchte das Programm laufen lassen und nebenbei auch andere die über arts versuchen einen Sound wiederzugeben.

Habe mal was von dem hier gehört:

```
artsdsp -m teamspeak
```

man soll TS darüber laufen lassen aber ka wie das genau im detail aussehen soll und wo ich das eingeben soll.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ka wie das genau im detail aussehen soll und wo ich das eingeben soll.

 

artsdsp -m TeamSpeak ist ein Befehl. Du gibst das einfach an einer konsole ein, aber artsdsp und TeamSpeak müssen natürlich installiert sein.

So oder so, es wird mit 90%-iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht funktionieren. Ich jedenfalls habe TeamSpeak noch auf keine Weise mit irgendwelchen Wrappern zum laufen gebracht.

Außerdem, selbst wenn es funktionieren würde, dann wäre arts immernoch eine Zumutung. Wenn du arts benutzt, dann mach dich auf lächerliche CPU-Auslastung und Verzögerungen bei der Sound Ein- und Ausgabe von bis zu zwei Sekunden gefasst.

Zum GLÜCK wurde die Entwicklung von arts eingestellt.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## py-ro

Wann kommt endlich Teamspeak3....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vortex375

Tjo, leider siehts bei der OpenSource - "Konkurrenz" nach meinen bisherigen Erkentnissen auch nicht gerade rosig aus...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cfreak200

Über Aoss läuft Teamspeak bei mir 1A (kann nebenbei Spielen und Musikhören).

Das Startscript von Teamspeak habe ich bei mir für amd64 wie folgt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> #
> ...

 

[/quote]

Für ein entsprechendes 32Bit-System wie folgt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> #
> ...

 

[/quote]

Im kMixer habe ich das Microphon nur bei Aufnahme aktiv.

----------

## schmidicom

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

> Über Aoss läuft Teamspeak bei mir 1A (kann nebenbei Spielen und Musikhören).
> 
> Das Startscript von Teamspeak habe ich bei mir für amd64 wie folgt:....

 

Das scheint bei mir nicht hinzuhauen bekomme nur das in der Konsole:

```
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

Und TS startet zwar ist jedoch wieder das selbe prob. Es geht wieder nur TS oder umgekehrt.

Edit:

habe das 32 nach aoss vergessen   :Laughing: 

jetzt scheint es zu klappen und das ohne verzögerung.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Mar 29, 2007 7:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> /home/andi/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin $*

 

Hmm, du hast TeamSpeak also von Hand installiert und nicht mit portage? Das sollte ich vieleicht auch nochmal probieren.

Bei mir stellt TS, wenn ich es mit aoss betreiben will das Mikrofon auf Mute und es lässt sich auch nicht einschalten.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /home/andi/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin $* 
> 
> Hmm, du hast TeamSpeak also von Hand installiert und nicht mit portage? Das sollte ich vieleicht auch nochmal probieren.
> 
> Bei mir stellt TS, wenn ich es mit aoss betreiben will das Mikrofon auf Mute und es lässt sich auch nicht einschalten. 

 

Schön, dass ich nicht alleine damit bin.  :Wink: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habt ihr schonmal überlegt arts komplett zu deaktivieren, Systemsounds kann man sich auch mit play aus dem paket sox wiedergeben lassen, mache ich immer so, da einige Programme Probleme mit arts haben, u.a. das kein Sound kommt wenn arts läuft.

CoS24

----------

## ScytheMan

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*    *Quote:*   /home/andi/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin $* 
> 
> Hmm, du hast TeamSpeak also von Hand installiert und nicht mit portage? Das sollte ich vieleicht auch nochmal probieren.
> 
> Bei mir stellt TS, wenn ich es mit aoss betreiben will das Mikrofon auf Mute und es lässt sich auch nicht einschalten.  
> ...

 

ebenfalls das problem.

ich habe bei mir das dmix plugin installiert,kann es daran liegen?

----------

## cfreak200

Ich hatte damals sehr lange an den alsa Settings rumgefummelt und nun bei dem System hier nurnoch Datein rüber kopiert, allerdings kann ich euch nicht mehr genau sagen welche das waren....

Habe hier nurnoch ne alte Datei die ich im Homeverzeichnis gefunden habe:

```
pcm.!default {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "dmix-analog"

}

ctl.!default {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.analog {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "analog-hw"

}

ctl.analog {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.mixed-analog {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "dmix-analog"

}

ctl.mixed-analog {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.digital {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "digital-hw"

}

ctl.digital {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.mixed-digital {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "dmix-digital"

}

ctl.mixed-digital {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.analog-hw {

  type hw

  card 0

}

ctl.analog-hw {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.digital-hw {

  type hw

  card 0

  device 1

}

ctl.digital-hw {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.dmix-analog {

  type dmix

  ipc_key 1234

  slave {

    pcm "analog-hw"

    period_time 0

    period_size 1024

    buffer_size 4096

    rate 48000

  } 

}

ctl.dmix-analog {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.dmix-digital {

  type dmix

  ipc_key 1235

  slave {

    pcm "digital-hw"

    period_time 0

    period_size 1024

    buffer_size 4096

    rate 48000

  } 

}

ctl.dmix-digital {

  type hw

  card 0

}
```

----------

## a.forlorn

Seit dem letzten stable update von ALSA hab ich keine .asoundrc mehr, im elog war die Empfehlung diese zu löschen, da sich die Struktur der Geräte geändert hat und alles besser auf default läuft. Natürlich hab ich das elog gelöscht.  :Wink: 

----------

